# Trapper knife.



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I am not a knife guy or expert so I have a couple of questions about the good, old fashion trapper knife. 
1). Does anyone still carry or use the folding pocket knife any more?
2). Why don't the blades lock?
I had my left knee replaced on Monday and our Minnesota small game season opens on Saturday, so I'm thinking of some really unimportant stuff. Thanks.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I carry a folding jackknife in my pocket every day. 

This reminds me of a story that happened to my Dad a few decades ago. He and Mom were attending a wedding reception. They were sitting at a table with several 60-plus couples that were friends of theirs. One of the young teenage girls, who was also attending the wedding reception, asked the older couples at the table, "You couples have survived marriages that have lasted many decades. What is your secret? How do I tell if a guy is worth dating?" 

My Dad said, "Ask him if he carries a jackknife in his pocket." The girl just laughed, "No one carries a jackknife!" 

At that point, my Dad and the five or six of his gentlemen friends stood up, reached into their pockets, and produced their jackknives.

True story!


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

I carry 2 knives, one in my purse and one in my pocket. Neither has a locking blade. I'm glad they don't because I think the locks are a pain in the neck.


----------



## RSwink (Oct 15, 2013)

I have 1 daily, and I don't carry the same knife more than once a week.

Multiple lock styles.

Also carry a Multi-Tool everywhere.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I carry either a Leatherman Wave+ or a small tool pouch and a Stanley FatMax folder.


RSwink said:


> I have 1 daily, and I don't carry the same knife more than once a week.
> 
> Multiple lock styles.
> 
> Also carry a Multi-Tool everywhere.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I carry a small Swiss Army knife on my keyring. I got into the habit of carrying it when I was working and found out how useful even a tiny knife can be. Mine has a nail file, toothpick, scissors and tweezers in addition to the blade. I use the scissors more than anything else.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I have a pocket knife on me at all times, it's a medium size Swiss Army with two (non locking) knife blades.
In a pinch I've completely dressed, skinned and quartered a deer with that little knife.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Snowfan said:


> 1). Does anyone still carry or use the folding pocket knife any more?


I carry a Case Stockman, every day. The blades didn't lock on these old knives because the maker assumed that people were smart enough to not cut themselves. I use mine for skinning, castration, sharpening a pencil, as a steak knife in fancy restaurants, and cutting hay string. Wouldn't leave the house without it.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

i used to carry a lot of small knives, tucked in numerous places in my purse as well as in my pockets. One time I was going into the courthouse to get new tags for my car and the cop at the door asked if I had any weapons. I said that I did and started pulling out all those knives. By the 5th one, he was laughing his tail off. Rather than put them in a basket for me to pick up on my way out, he gave them all back to me and told me to go on.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I usually carry at least 2 knives all the time.
Usually they are locking blades though.
I used to love my old Case Sodbuster, but I didn't replace it when I lost it.
















Case Yellow Composition Chrome Vanadium Sod Buster


All of the knives in the Case Yellow Composition Chrome Vanadium Series feature chrome Vanadium steel blades with a nail nick. The handles are yellow composition with nickel silver pins and liners. This Case Yellow Composition Chrome Vanadium Sod Buster features a drop point blade. It's 4.625




www.smkw.com


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

My Dad could sharpen a pocket knife or kitchen knife you could shave with in 5 minutes or less it seemed.. I never got the touch to sharpen anything,...

For the last several years, in my farm clothes I carry a folding, lock blade, knife that takes replaceable sheet rock blades.. Handy, cheap, easy to replace a dull blade..


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

I always carry a knife, single blade, and yes, it locks. Kershaw blur. Most of the Kershaw knives I've seen, the blades lock.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

When I purchased the pocket knife that I carry every day forty years ago, locking blades were pretty rare. The first one I remember seeing was a Buck 110, I purchased at the PX at Fort Devons, Mass in 1976.


----------



## WinonaRail (May 20, 2020)

I carry multiple knives daily, like having the right tool for the job. I like a mid-size locking knife, a 4 layer Victorinox (Swiss Army) and a traditional folder (usually a trapper or muskrat). Seems like something always needs to be cut.


----------



## Sebastian C (Jul 23, 2017)

I carry a Leatherman that the knife blade opens off the side when closed with one hand. Useful for everything, even self defense if it ever came up. I stopped carrying lockbacks and switchblade cuz I kinda felt like a delinquent and you can disguise your sharp pointy toys when it's a pliers multi tool. 

We swim around in a lot of machetes here in the tropics, they litter the farm floor like screwdrivers in a mechanics shop. Y'also have your own personal belt knife machete that you carry in a sheath and keep sharp. With all them around you don't really need to abuse your nice pocket knife very often. Funny, you get more sidelong glances for carrying a big pocket knife around here than for what's basically a sword.


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

I think it's all about what's the norm in your area. In CA, nobody carried much of anything, but my Swiss Army knife was acceptable (and earned me the nickname MacGyver). In NC, single-blade clip pocket knives are everywhere.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

JUST WANTED TO DROP BY, wanted to say good luck with the new knee. I keep wondering why i took so long to get mine done. 

Work those suckers as much as they tell yoiu then add in a couple hours extra every day.

You have the ice box? 

Al


----------



## mrghostwalker (Feb 6, 2011)

Any man work his salt carries a jack knife in his pocket.
I carry one every day- usually a regular Victorinox. I think it's called the "Tinker" and has a red aluminum handle,
When I'm working around the house I carry an old cubscout pocket knife which my boys refused to use once the moved on to Boy Scouts about 15 years ago.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

alleyyooper said:


> JUST WANTED TO DROP BY, wanted to say good luck with the new knee. I keep wondering why i took so long to get mine done.
> 
> Work those suckers as much as they tell yoiu then add in a couple hours extra every day.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Al. It's been 17 days now and I use a cane (I made my own) only if outside the house. The walker is retired. Range of motion still leaves a lot to be desired. I stopped taking the pain meds just over a week ago. I have a great physical therapist. She reminds me the PT stands for pain & torture.


----------

